# Leaning post??



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

how old are you? are you in good shape?

They generally get in the way of poling, but are nice to sit on and rest. If you are tarpon fishing in rough water they are a must to stand up there. IMO they are required for anyone that would be seriously or fatally injured from falling into the boat.

I would recommend for people over 50+ or over 250lbs for a normal poling skiff. with higher weights, the boat becomes much more tippy with the weight up high.

I am 30, have good balance, and could handle a fall into the boat with minor bruises. My father-inlaw, who is 62 and on blood thinners, would die of internal bleeding before I could get him to the hospital.

My leaning post on both casting and poling goes all the way around. You have to climb under it when you are getting on the platform. A little bit more of a hassle, but I have had people fall out of the slotted ones. Poling platform post is removable for travel.


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

Not in great shape but can hold my own.
6’3. 250 coming up on the 50yr mark . Never poled before getting back into the fishing game. Looking to take my time more now and learn rather than running a trolling motor on high plowing across the flats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are called sissy bars.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I accidently went into as sissy bar in key west once


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

f86sabjf said:


> Not in great shape but can hold my own.
> 6’3. 250 . Never poled before getting back into the fishing game. Looking to take my time more now and learn rather than running a trolling motor on high plowing across the flats.


I'm 55 and 6'3 - but about 180. I've played sports my entire life and still work out a bit to fight the aging process. I've only been poling for about 6 or 7 years, but my fishing buddy poled me around on his Mitzi for several years before I ever got on the platform, and then he was very patient while I got comfortable enough to take turns up there. I then poled my 14' skiff for about 5 years and now have a SM 1656 - and have never had a leaning post. I am VERY careful about water conditions, and if a wake comes up I still squat down until it passes. My buddy got me in the habit of saying "Moving" whenever I moved from the front deck and he would say the same when he was moving on the platform. I always make sure to explain this to my partner on the front deck when I'm poling.

I'm not against having a leaning post and may add one as time rolls on, but as long as you take your time and do whatever you can to familiarize yourself with the issues around poling I think you'd be fine without it. (I do always scan around in the water in case I need to dismount - thinking that if I do lose balance I can try to angle myself overboard rather than forward or backward)


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

A leaning post generally refers to a seat/support behind the console. A support brace on the poling platform is something else (aka sissy bar). Those are ugly as sin, get in the way and if you need one you don't need to be up on the platform.

Other than that, they're great. 

Try poling the skiff first to learn how it feels as far as balance, maneuverability, etc. If you decide you just can't live without one it can always be added later.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I *accidently* went into as sissy bar in key west once


Suuuuureee you did...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

There is nothing “sissy” about “safety”

It’s what smart people do to mitigate risks of falling.

Especially in rough conditions while Oceanside, Or when your guest(s) make sudden moves, Or when your push pole unexpectedly gets hung up,....

Myself and several other older guys put ours on the front of the poling platform so we can use them like a handrail when climbing up or down.

Mine is 30” above the poling platform so my hands don’t hit it while I’m poling. This is also bar stool height that is easy to sit on while staked out.

16” wide at the top is plenty. Some guys add a tray for their phone and a cup holder.

A sissy bar and an over-the-top grab bar for the center console are NOT optional equipment for Oceanside fishing in my opinion.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

This sissy bar does not get in the way while poling, and it can be used on the bow platform or the stern. It hits me at belt height. I use push button quick release pins to keep it on.


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

I appreciate all of the insight you are all giving me. I have every other Monday off so those will probably become days to fish saving sundays for momma. Might need a fishing buddy to . Plan on fishing anywhere from tomoka south to the lagoon. Just waiting on the build to go thru as I sit in line


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Your honor, I rest my case.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Here is another option for the poling platform. There is a photo at the following link https://www.baxterhouse.net/florida-flats-fishing
This style is great for pulling yourself up and down. It also allows you to take the weight off your feet on days where you pole for hours.
Does not interfere with poling as long as the top rail is at the height of the bottom of your ass cheek, Any higher and it would interfere with the pole. Had it built to function more like the leg braces in white water drift boats where you can lean or sit on them.
This style needs to be custom fit to the owner.

I have had it for 3 years now and love it. The rail also comes off in seconds for mangrove tunnels, low bridges, etc.

Ken


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 22201
> There is nothing “sissy” about “safety”
> 
> It’s what smart people do to mitigate risks of falling.
> ...


I’m having one made just like this, just bought the stripping bucket.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m having one made just like this, just bought the stripping bucket.


Add a couple pieces of angle along the vertical towards the bottom so you can easily bungee or tie it down so the bucket doesn’t roll side to side on the flat cross piece.


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

ek02 said:


> This sissy bar does not get in the way while poling, and it can be used on the bow platform or the stern. It hits me at belt height. I use push button quick release pins to keep it on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22207
> View attachment 22208


I am having a casting platform built right now. How tall is your sissy bar? What would be your recommendation? Thank you.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are called sissy bars.


Then I'm a sissy. Mine kept my old ass from falling in twice in one day and maybe a third time. Push pole was strung out to the end when it slipped on the bottom. I wouldn't be without them.


Zika said:


> Those are ugly as sin, get in the way and if you need one you don't need to be up on the platform.


Revisit that opinion in thirty years.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FlyBy said:


> Then I'm a sissy. Mine kept my old ass from falling in twice in one day and maybe a third time. Push pole was strung out to the end when it slipped on the bottom. I wouldn't be without them.
> 
> Revisit that opinion in thirty years.


I’ve fallen off my platform once when the guy on the bow jumped off to one side from the casting platform when I was looking behind me. Almost broke my leg. They are called sissy bars, I wasn’t being an ass! If you read back some, I’m having one fabbed like the ones above so I can attach my stripping bucket to it and if my feeble buddies want to pole they don’t have any excuses about falling off.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My wife seems to think it's perfectly ok to step from one gunnel to the other without warning while I'm on the platform. I may need a full sissy cage at some point.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve fallen off my platform once when the guy on the bow jumped off to one side from the casting platform when I was looking behind me. Almost broke my leg. They are called sissy bars, I wasn’t being an ass! If you read back some, I’m having one fabbed like the ones above so I can attach my stripping bucket to it and if my feeble buddies want to pole they don’t have any excuses about falling off.


I knew you weren't being an ass, I call them sissy bars. We'll all be feeble one day. I'll be one of your feeble buddies since I've always wanted to fish Zephyr Cove. I hear it's on fire!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FlyBy said:


> I knew you weren't being an ass, I call them sissy bars. We'll all be feeble one day. I'll be one of your feeble buddies since I've always wanted to fish Zephyr Cove. I hear it's on fire!


A lot of big girls died there this winter. It hasn’t been the same since.


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

I’m having a sissy bar built for my poling platform; haters gonna hate - no worries. My platform will be relatively high for a RiverHawk B-60 (31 inches and back over the motor) so it seems like a good idea. 

While I do have experience in falling off a platform, I have no experience with sissy bars. The good new is I can design it any way I want it. Here’s what I have so far:

Drink holder
Removable
Reversible from the back to the platform to the front
Would welcome any suggestions, comments or jokes on the following:

Height: belt-loop level or higher?
The top of the “T”: keep it as small (10 or 11 inches?) or designed to contain the person?
Any other suggestions on how to design the perfect sissy bar, with an eye toward minimizing interference with poling while still promoting safety?

Thanks for the help; much appreciated.


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

The link that Ken T posted was interesting, different style altogether with a storage option. I've never fallen from the platform but my time is coming, couple times yesterday when the pole was stuck in the mud were close. I like some of the ideas posted on this thread, like the stripping basket and cup holder. Need to start designing mine. Anyone come up with their final design?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

The accepted vernacular is...
Mature angler’s safety bar


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

Well..............that would be a MASB, we can do better than that. Like, Adult Safety System, yeah, got that on my boat.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’be been poling skiffs for many years (long before I had a skiff with a poling tower...). I’m comfortable poling on a tower without a sissy bar and have never used one, even though I’m 71 now...
Anyone with balance problems can simply stay on the deck and pole from there if they chose (and that is a necessity in deeper waters where you can’t quite reach the bottom with the pole you have...).

Yes, I’ve come off towers while poling on more than one occasion for a variety of reasons but I always tell my anglers that there’s no extra charge for entertainment...

Seriously, if you fall off of the tower to the rear or off of either side - make sure you kick away from the boat since you only want to land in water, period. Trim tabs, motor skegs, and other hard sharp places will ruin your day if you hit them...

Falling forward into the skiff takes a bit of both skill and luck - but I’ve done that as well, without breaking anything either... but it does scare the hell out of the fish.

I’m seeing more and more towers set up with sissy bars and all are removable if not needed. Get one if you need it, period.


----------

